# Breeding out come



## Jacko2021 (Feb 27, 2021)

Hi I’m intregued in what the outcome of a few breeds would be,

if you bred a traditional Bengal with a Siamese cat what would there kittens turn out as? And there colours?

also what would be the outcome of a golden British shorthair bred with a Siamese? Would it look like a British short hair at all? and what are the colours likely to be? 

I ask cause I’m planning on adding a new addition to my family and this may help.


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

I would definitely choose the British shorthair and the Siamese. Some of the kittens, I think would be solid. Some would be pointed. Their points, I think they would be that golden color. What color is the Siamese?

As for the Bengal, I think some would be an orange spotted tabby. What color is the Bengal? That would be a lot of help.


----------



## Jacko2021 (Feb 27, 2021)

Just traditional pointed. And for a Bengal just the traditional brown roseate style


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

What color is the Siamese's points? Do you know what any of the cats parents looked like?


----------



## Jacko2021 (Feb 27, 2021)

Kitty827 said:


> What color is the Siamese's points? Do you know what any of the cats parents looked like?


There chocolate or brown. And the parents were the same too


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

Okay. Thank you! The Siamese is either seal point, or chocolate point. Since no one really knows what genes all three of the cats are carrying, you won't know for sure what color/pattern kittens they would produce. I've noticed that most Bengal mix cats are just spotted tabbies, but since they'd be mixed with Siamese, I'm thinking that some of the kittens would be lynx point. Maybe you can post pictures of the cats? If you don't mind. Here's a link about Bengal Siamese mix cats: Bengal Siamese mix Personality, Size, Adoption, Lifespan, Price.


----------

